# D800/D4 tether to ipad?



## 2WheelPhoto

Has anyone been able to tether to an ipad with the HDMI or USB out?  If so what cable/adapter and what app do i need?  I've googled and asked around to no avail.

****not looking for a "wireless" solution and all the drawbacks that go with them

thanks!


----------



## sapper6fd

By teather do you mean successfully control the camera from the iPad itself - or just upload the photos from the camera to the iPad?  

I dont believe there are any apps out there to control camera bodiees from an iPad.  I asked a similar question around a month ago - here is the thread.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/302040-photography-ipads.html 

I do know you can upload from your camera to an iPad and use it to preview photos - but as some have mentioned, its not a great device to edit photos on and is not colour calibrated /  does not have the ability to calibrate the screens colour.  

Cheers,

Sapper


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I just want it to simply display each pic as I shoot to me and my subject in the studio, such as tethering to Lightroom4 on a Mac.  

Any help will be appreciated =)


----------



## Light Guru

2WheelPhoto said:


> Has anyone been able to tether to an ipad with the HDMI or USB out?  If so what cable/adapter and what app do i need?  I've googled and asked around to no avail.
> 
> ****not looking for a "wireless" solution and all the drawbacks that go with them
> 
> thanks!



The iPad only has HDMI out no in so it will not be able to take a HDMI from your camera.  As for USB it will let you import from the memory card that is in the camera, but most cameras dont let you continue to shoot while this is hapining.

Perhaps you could explain why you dont want a wireless solution.  I have heard some good things about the eye-fi cards.  As for me I use Canon and plan on getting the new 6D that has built in wifi.  Canon is also releasing a iPhone and iPad app that will let you not only view but control the camera from the iPad.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Light Guru said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to tether to an ipad with the HDMI or USB out?  If so what cable/adapter and what app do i need?  I've googled and asked around to no avail.
> 
> ****not looking for a "wireless" solution and all the drawbacks that go with them
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad only has HDMI out no in so it will not be able to take a HDMI from your camera.  As for USB it will let you import from the memory card that is in the camera, but most cameras dont let you continue to shoot while this is hapining.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain why you dont want a wireless solution.  I have heard some good things about the eye-fi cards.  As for me I use Canon and plan on getting the new 6D that has built in wifi.  Canon is also releasing a iPhone and iPad app that will let you not only view but control the camera from the iPad.
Click to expand...


I used my D700 to tether to a TV monitor, and now USB my D800 to tether to the TV (or my Mac)  with the HDMI out.  Each time I take a pic it shows up on on the monitor SAME as the back of the cam. Model and I can see whats going on each shot, looking at the raw file.

Too much data for wireless/time etc.  Even my HDMI slows down and hesitates  (considering the file size of the D800)

We are working in the studio, not waiting for a pic to process on the screen each shot so I prefer no wireless =)

Let me ad I have no desire to control the camera from the device


----------



## Light Guru

2WheelPhoto said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to tether to an ipad with the HDMI or USB out?  If so what cable/adapter and what app do i need?  I've googled and asked around to no avail.
> 
> ****not looking for a "wireless" solution and all the drawbacks that go with them
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad only has HDMI out no in so it will not be able to take a HDMI from your camera.  As for USB it will let you import from the memory card that is in the camera, but most cameras dont let you continue to shoot while this is hapining.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain why you dont want a wireless solution.  I have heard some good things about the eye-fi cards.  As for me I use Canon and plan on getting the new 6D that has built in wifi.  Canon is also releasing a iPhone and iPad app that will let you not only view but control the camera from the iPad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used my D700 to tether to a TV monitor, and now USB my D800 to tether to the TV (or my Mac)  with the HDMI out.  Each time I take a pic it shows up on on the monitor SAME as the back of the cam. Model and I can see whats going on each shot, looking at the raw file.
> 
> Too much data for wireless/time etc.  Even my HDMI slows down and hesitates  (considering the file size of the D800)
> 
> We are working in the studio, not waiting for a pic to process on the screen each shot so I prefer no wireless =)
> 
> Let me ad I have no desire to control the camera from the device
Click to expand...


You will not be able to tether into the iPad like you did a TV monitor. 

You could tether to a computer and then remote into that computer from the iPad. 

If the camera has 2 card slots one CF and one SD. I'm not sure if you can do this on a Nikon but you can with a Canon, set the camera to write a raw to the CF and a small jpeg onto the SD and have a Eye-Fi card in the SD slot. The small jpegs will transfer much much faster. 

Here is a video of how you do it on a Canon. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3fJVI1i0a4&sns=em
He is using a medium jpeg and it only takes a couple of seconds. If you use a small jpeg it should go faster.


----------



## Ballistics

Have you looked into the eye fi card?


----------



## jhodges10

I've got a D800 as well and looked into the eye-FI cards but I don't think they have the speed to perform well considering the size of even the jpeg files. They typically in my experience have been about 11MB per pic.  With my D60 they were only 3MB. Not to mention the eye-fi's I've seen are pretty small (8GB) and a D800 will fill that up very quickly. The limiting factor would probably be the write speed anyway, you'd constantly be buffering with the eye-fi.


----------



## Light Guru

jhodges10 said:


> I've got a D800 as well and looked into the eye-FI cards but I don't think they have the speed to perform well considering the size of even the jpeg files. They typically in my experience have been about 11MB per pic.  With my D60 they were only 3MB. Not to mention the eye-fi's I've seen are pretty small (8GB) and a D800 will fill that up very quickly. The limiting factor would probably be the write speed anyway, you'd constantly be buffering with the eye-fi.



The camera should have the option set different jpeg sizes. If you tell the body to ONLY write a small jpeg to the eye-fi card and to write your RAW file onto the CF card you will have plenty of room for lots of images on the small size eye-fi cards and the transfer time for a small jpeg should be rather quick.


----------



## DorkSterr

There's an eye-fi card for the d4? What about the wt5?


----------



## nmoody

DorkSterr said:


> There's an eye-fi card for the d4?



No its an SD card that also has a wifi adaptor in it. You will need the Pro version for RAW files. I love my Eye-Fi card: WiFi SD Cards: Eye-Fi Memory Cards: Wireless Photo and Video Uploads from your Camera to your Computer & the Web | Eye-Fi


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Guys i don't even like waiting on the wire to the studio, as i asked is there a way to tether* "without going wi-fi" *so I can see my raw file in hi-rez on the ipad retina display?


----------



## Light Guru

2WheelPhoto said:


> Guys i don't even like waiting on the wire to the studio, as i asked is there a way to tether* "without going wi-fi" *so I can see my raw file in hi-rez on the ipad retina display?



And like I said no there is not. We have been giving you the BEST options available for sending images to the iPad.  

If you don't even like waiting for the image to show up tethered via wire then why are you even wanting to tether at all. 

If you cannot wait a second or two then perhaps you should worry about and work on that instead of trying to tether.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Light Guru said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i don't even like waiting on the wire to the studio, as i asked is there a way to tether* "without going wi-fi" *so I can see my raw file in hi-rez on the ipad retina display?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like I said no there is not. We have been giving you the BEST options available for sending images to the iPad.
> 
> *If you don't even like waiting for the image to show up tethered via wire *then why are you even wanting to tether at all.
> 
> If you cannot wait a second or two then perhaps you should worry about and work on that instead of trying to tether.
Click to expand...


Well, I'd prefer not to wait that long but as I said its the best option I'm trying to get with an ipad instead of a TV studio monitor but wi-fi is out.

If this really isn't an option I may have to tether to a macbook pro laptop with lightroom 4 but I was hoping to use the smaller ipad. Thank you sir for the input =)


----------



## Light Guru

2WheelPhoto said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i don't even like waiting on the wire to the studio, as i asked is there a way to tether* "without going wi-fi" *so I can see my raw file in hi-rez on the ipad retina display?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like I said no there is not. We have been giving you the BEST options available for sending images to the iPad.
> 
> *If you don't even like waiting for the image to show up tethered via wire *then why are you even wanting to tether at all.
> 
> If you cannot wait a second or two then perhaps you should worry about and work on that instead of trying to tether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'd prefer not to wait that long but as I said its the best option I'm trying to get with an ipad instead of a TV studio monitor but wi-fi is out.
> 
> If this really isn't an option I may have to tether to a macbook pro laptop with lightroom 4 but I was hoping to use the smaller ipad. Thank you sir for the input =)
Click to expand...


Yes your going to have to tether to a laptop, if you want something smaller then get a MacBook Air.


----------



## Boney

I asked Apple about using the iPad as a viewing screen while taking pictures.  The reply was "no".  As far as a photographic tool the iPad is fairly useless.  OK for sharing pictures and movies that you download from an SD card.  I read the ebook "iPad for Photographers" by Jeff Carlson.  It seemed like the beginning of many paragraphs started with "unfortunately you cannot do that with the iPad".  You can import pictures from an SD card using the photography kit, which contains an SD card reader and a USB adapter.  The USB adapter can only be connected to equipment that draws less than 20mA of current.  That means you can probably connect it to a camera and download images that way, but connecting outside electronics to your camera is not the wisest thing to do.  You cannot read a USB thumbdrive either, surprisingly.  I also have a Toshiba Thrive tablet which has great connectivity to the outside world, but Android apps are nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Light Guru

Boney said:


> I asked Apple about using the iPad as a viewing screen while taking pictures.  The reply was "no".  As far as a photographic tool the iPad is fairly useless.  OK for sharing pictures and movies that you download from an SD card.  I read the ebook "iPad for Photographers" by Jeff Carlson.  It seemed like the beginning of many paragraphs started with "unfortunately you cannot do that with the iPad".  You can import pictures from an SD card using the photography kit, which contains an SD card reader and a USB adapter.  The USB adapter can only be connected to equipment that draws less than 20mA of current.  That means you can probably connect it to a camera and download images that way, but connecting outside electronics to your camera is not the wisest thing to do.  You cannot read a USB thumbdrive either, surprisingly.  I also have a Toshiba Thrive tablet which has great connectivity to the outside world, but Android apps are nothing to get excited about.



You can do it you just cannot do it tethered.  I have already previously described how to easily do this using a eyefi card in a previous reply.  

Or with the new Canon 6D that is coming out you can do it without a eyefi card. Here is a video showing demonstrating it with samsumg but the app will be available for iphone and ipad also.


----------



## ronlane

Sounds like a perfect opportunity to get the new Macbook Pro with Retina display.


----------



## Boney

Update: Another member found an app for computers and both the iPad and the iPhone that will allow one to have the camera picture shown on the iPad.  Looks interesting but it costs $25.  Link below will take you to the website that explains more in detail.

DSLR Camera Remote 1.4 - onOne Software


----------



## Light Guru

Boney said:


> Update: Another member found an app for computers and both the iPad and the iPhone that will allow one to have the camera picture shown on the iPad.  Looks interesting but it costs $25.  Link below will take you to the website that explains more in detail.
> 
> DSLR Camera Remote 1.4 - onOne Software



Yes that is an option but the camera still has to be tethered to a computer for it to work.  The OP was wanting to go directly from camera to iPad.


----------



## Boney

Went back to their website and sure enough your right......computer required in all configurations.  Bummer.


----------



## Rhoads238

I know that you are opposed to using a wireless solution to this however...

My friend uses a wifi sd card to link his d7000 to his i-pad. And honestly I think it works fine. Its not lightening fast but it works well enough. Its not like you are going to edit the photos on the ipad, the software is junk. It is nice to have something small and lightweight to be able to review photos on a larger screen though. Also Raw photos will not display so you will have to shoot jpg and raw which may be a problem for some. Also the cards aren't terribly expensive so it might be worth trying out.


----------



## TheLost

Has anybody tried the iPad Camera Connection Kit?  Specifically the 'Camera Connector"?.... Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit - Apple Store (U.S.)

I will admit that when i bought my 'Camera Connection Kit' i just tossed the USB Camera Connector adapter in a drawer and forgot about it. 

However, I think that it may work.... Apple says 'SD' card all over its documentation, but to the iPad it doesn't matter what card type the camera uses (CF, XQD).  If the camera is plugged into the 'USB Connector' adapter and you take a picture... it should show up on the iPad.

I'll try it tonight when i get home and see what happens!

(I did a bit of digging in the iOS developer forums and it looks like the USB Camera connector works with other devices, not just cameras.. keyboards, speakers, midi devices...  If it doesn't work maybe i'll try to write an iOS app that will do it.. who wants to fund my development effort?  )


----------



## Light Guru

TheLost said:


> Has anybody tried the iPad Camera Connection Kit?  Specifically the 'Camera Connector"?.... Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> I will admit that when i bought my 'Camera Connection Kit' i just tossed the USB Camera Connector adapter in a drawer and forgot about it.
> 
> However, I think that it may work.... Apple says 'SD' card all over its documentation, but to the iPad it doesn't matter what card type the camera uses (CF, XQD).  If the camera is plugged into the 'USB Connector' adapter and you take a picture... it should show up on the iPad.
> 
> I'll try it tonight when i get home and see what happens!
> 
> (I did a bit of digging in the iOS developer forums and it looks like the USB Camera connector works with other devices, not just cameras.. keyboards, speakers, midi devices...  If it doesn't work maybe i'll try to write an iOS app that will do it.. who wants to fund my development effort?  )



When I tried it it die not work the camera went into a connected to computer mode and would not let me take photos.


----------



## Light Guru

when I tether to a computer the software on the computer knows how to communicate with the camera to tell the camera what to do.  And you dont have that software for the iPad.


----------



## TheLost

Light Guru said:


> when I tether to a computer the software on the computer knows how to communicate with the camera to tell the camera what to do.  And you dont have that software for the iPad.



I feel a winter development project coming on..  

PS.  Howdy, from another SLC resident!

PSS.  Crap.. You need to be accepted into the iOS 'hardware developer program' to get access to the USB inner workings nitty-gritty.. stupid apple!


----------

